# Starke FPS Einbrüche bei WoW ... bitte um Rat



## Nasenbär (1. Februar 2010)

*Starke FPS Einbrüche bei WoW ... bitte um Rat*

Hi, ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen 

Ich hab folgendes System:
AMD Athlon64 x2 5000+
2 GB RAM
MSI K9 Neo V2.0 Mainboard
Sparkle Nvidia 9800GT GraKa
Windows XP

Alles in allem sicherlich kein "Highend" Rechner, aber ich war eigentlich der Meinung, dass auch dieses etwas betagtere Modell vollkommen ausreichend für World of Warcraft ist.
Allerdings hab ich in 25'er Raids bei Bosskämpfen teilweise FPS Einbrüche, die hart an die Spielbarkeit gehen, sprich 10 FPS und weniger.

Ich spiele auf 1280 x 1024 mit einfacher Kantenglättung, ich habe auch schon ausprobiert viele Addons auszuschalten, auf minimalsten Grafikdetails (also wirklich alle Schieber auf minimal) und dennoch bewegt sich der ein oder andere Bosskampf im fast unspielbaren Bereich.

Ist meine CPU einfach zu schwach dafür?


----------



## SchranzZzGesteuert (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Starke FPS Einbrüche bei WoW ... bitte um Rat*

die cpu ist "ausreichend"........hatte sie bis letzte woche selber auch noch. wobei "ausreichend" eine definitions sache ist 

aber in 25er raids hatte ich im schnitt immer so um die 40fps in bosskämpfen.

was dir das genick bricht, ist wohl in erster linie dein ram. 2gig sind mal absolut zu wenig für wow!

wow 25iger raiden, mit vernünftigen settings bei denen man kein augenkrebs bekommt, beginnt bei 4 gigabyte ram


----------



## Hadruhne (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Starke FPS Einbrüche bei WoW ... bitte um Rat*

Aktueller Grafiktreiber installiert?
Vielleicht noch ein sehr Traffic-lastiges Addon aktiv? (Pitbull^^)
Hast du im Grafiktreiber Adaptives/Multisampling Anti-Aliasing aktiviert, das kostet viel Leistung.
2GB Ram sind genug, konnte da sogar noch CoD4 nebenherlaufen lassen.


----------



## Axel_Foly (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Starke FPS Einbrüche bei WoW ... bitte um Rat*

also 2 GB ram reich locker ... es ist sogar mit 1GB noch gut spielbar ... und die CPU is auf keinem fall zu langsam. 

würde aber auf alle fälle mal die ganzen treiber auf den neuesten stand bringen.


----------



## Nasenbär (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Starke FPS Einbrüche bei WoW ... bitte um Rat*

Ok, da schein ich dann doch auf ein paar WoW Experten gestoßen zu sein ^^

Bei den Einstellungen der Graka hätte ich allerdigns eine Nachfrage: in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung habe ich folgende 3D Einstellmöglichkeiten und so sind die derzeit auch eingestellt:
Anisotopre Filterung - anwendungsgesteuert
Antialiasing  Einstellung - anwendungsgesteuert
Antialiasing Gamma-Korrektur - Ein
Antialiasing Modus - anwendungsgesteuert
Antialiasing Transparenz - aus
Dreifach Puffer - aus
Maximale Anzahl der vorgerenderte Einzelbilder - 3
Multidisplay / gemischte GPU Beschleunigung - Multi-Display-Leisungsmodus
Texturfilterung / Anisotopre Abtastoptimierung - aus
Texturfilterung / Negativer LOD-Bias - Zulassen
Texturfilterung / Qualität - Qualität
Texturfilterung / Trilineare Optimierung - Ein
Threaded Optimierung - Auto
Vertikale Synchronisierung - Einstellungen für 3D Anwendungen verwenden

Tjo, das sind die Einstellungen.

Achjo ich hab folgendes Netzteil: Tronje ATX-550
Von den theoretischen Daten sollte das mehr als ausreichend sein, wie kann ich überprüfen, ob es auch tatsächlich die (versprochene) Power bringt?

Bzgl Treiber:
Bevor ich hier gepostet hab, hab ich die Treiber für die Graka, Mainboard aktualisiert.


----------



## kress (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Starke FPS Einbrüche bei WoW ... bitte um Rat*

Es kann auch sein das es an einem Addon eines anderen liegt, welcher in deiner Gruppe ist, welches massig Fehler produziert.


----------



## Special_Flo (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Starke FPS Einbrüche bei WoW ... bitte um Rat*

Guten Tag,
Wieviel RAM hat deine Graka? also min. sind 512MB in einem Raid.
Ein Raid brauch viel RAm und Festplatte Leistung.
mfg Flo


----------



## Nasenbär (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Starke FPS Einbrüche bei WoW ... bitte um Rat*

Die 9800 GT hat 512 MB.

Wo ich einen nahezu minimalistischen Test mit WoW Addons durchgeführt hatte, hatte ich lediglich noch Bartender und DBM laufen (ohne das bin ich inzwischen aufgeschmissen  )



> Es kann auch sein das es an einem Addon eines anderen liegt, welcher in  deiner Gruppe ist, welches massig Fehler produziert.


Warum sollte das meinen PC belasten? Wenn der 30 LUA Fehlermeldungen pro Sekunde bekommt, stört mich das doch nicht.


----------



## kress (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Starke FPS Einbrüche bei WoW ... bitte um Rat*

Ich hatte mal welche in meiner Gruppe, die von starken Laggs aufgrund der Addonfehler anderer redeten. Hat ich auch nich geglaubt, aber scheints wohl doch öfters zu geben. Tritt das auch auf wenn du alleine bist?


----------



## Nasenbär (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Starke FPS Einbrüche bei WoW ... bitte um Rat*

Wie eingangs beschrieben, hab ich massive Probleme in 25'er Raids. 
10'er Raids spiel ich normalerweise auf "ultra"


----------



## SchranzZzGesteuert (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Starke FPS Einbrüche bei WoW ... bitte um Rat*



> also 2 GB ram reich locker ... es ist sogar mit 1GB noch gut spielbar  ...


wenn man alleine irgendwo farmt und alle settings auf minimum hat mag das vielleicht stimmen, aber in 25er raids, wo im allgemeinen bissel mehr passiert als wenn man alleine farmt, reichen 2 gigabyte ram NICHT locker!!!

Hatte dazu auch mal irgendwo eine skallierungstabelle......glaub die war sogar von pc games hardware aus irgendein sonderheft.

einfach mal, falls du nen kumpel hast der es mitmacht, seinen ram abzwacken und zum testen in dein system reinschieben und dich über die mehrleistung freuen 

das es in 10er raids fluffiger läuft ist auch klar, weil da halt weniger auf dem bildschirm passiert.

was auch noch ein bissel dein ramverbrauch entlasten könnte, wäre im kampflog alles zu deaktivieren (rechtsklick auf dein kampflog und dann haste da so ein menue).

aber wie schon geschrieben; 2gig ist für 25iger raids einfach zu wenig....hab hier mehrere pc´s und notebooks stehen und hab auch auf allen wow drauf.......bei allen die gleichen addons am laufen.......und weiß daher das der unterschied von 2 auf 4 gigabyte für wow quasi ein quantensprung ist.


----------



## norse (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Starke FPS Einbrüche bei WoW ... bitte um Rat*

Haiho hab derzeit auch das gleiche prob

habe e8200, GTX 275 und 6GB ram udn wow läuft meistens nur mit maximal 30fps, egal wo!

oft mals auch nur bei um die 25fps

ich weiß echt nicht woran das liegt -_-

so machts zocken absolut kein spaß 

auflösung 1900x1080


----------



## Nasenbär (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Starke FPS Einbrüche bei WoW ... bitte um Rat*

Das Problem ist glaub, dass hier jeder irgendwie was anderes schreibt 

Arbeitsspeicher hatte ich bei meinem Vorgängerrechner mal von 512 auf 1 GB "aufgerüstet", das war ein himmelweiter Unterschied.

Meinen jetzigen PC hatte ich deshalb direkt mit 2 GB gekauft, wenn ich allerdings lese, dass jemand auch mit 6 GB erhebliche Probleme hat, dann kann das doch nicht ursächlich sein?


----------



## norse (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Starke FPS Einbrüche bei WoW ... bitte um Rat*

nicht wirklich denke ich, der Ram ist nie voll,bei weitem nicht


----------



## Lyran (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Starke FPS Einbrüche bei WoW ... bitte um Rat*

2GB Ram reichen für WoW aufjedenfall, das ist nicht das Problem. Habe 2 Jahre lang WoW mit meinem vorherigen Rechner gespielt, immer jenseits der 40fps auf Ultra in 1680x1050.


----------



## Lartens (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Starke FPS Einbrüche bei WoW ... bitte um Rat*

Bau Dir einfach noch 2x 1 GB Riegel ein udn Du hast kein Probleme mehr. Nutzen kannst DU effektiv zwar nur 3,5 aber wayne


----------



## Lartens (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Starke FPS Einbrüche bei WoW ... bitte um Rat*



Lyran schrieb:


> 2GB Ram reichen für WoW aufjedenfall, das ist nicht das Problem. Habe 2 Jahre lang WoW mit meinem vorherigen Rechner gespielt, immer jenseits der 40fps auf Ultra in 1680x1050.



WoW ist RAM lastig und die neue Addons kannst DU mit 2 GB total vergessen.


----------



## Lartens (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Starke FPS Einbrüche bei WoW ... bitte um Rat*

evtl mal ältere Grafikkartentreiber nehmen und Easy Tools für die Prozessorkernzuordnung.


----------



## norse (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Starke FPS Einbrüche bei WoW ... bitte um Rat*

ich hab schon immer so niedrige fps egal welchen treiber und.. tool wegn prozi? glaub cih eher weniger, hab xp un win 7 udn bei beiden läfut es so  und ich denke win7 bekomtm das hin^^


----------



## Lyran (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Starke FPS Einbrüche bei WoW ... bitte um Rat*



Lartens schrieb:


> WoW ist RAM lastig und die neue Addons kannst DU mit 2 GB total vergessen.



Warum hatte ich dann nie mehr als 70% Ram Last (bei 2GB)?! Habs mir immer mit dem G15 Tool anzeigen lassen..


----------



## Veriquitas (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Starke FPS Einbrüche bei WoW ... bitte um Rat*

Wow ist so ziemlich egal welches System du hast, das unterscheidet sich irgendwie.Ist von zu vielen sachen abhängig man kann nicht sagen das es mit dem und dem system anständig läuft.


----------



## SchranzZzGesteuert (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Starke FPS Einbrüche bei WoW ... bitte um Rat*



> Warum hatte ich dann nie mehr als 70% Ram Last (bei 2GB)



kommt immer drauf an wann "hatte" war (also der zeitpunkt).

Nordend hat nochmal nen guten grafik/effekte push bekommen so das man wow classic, vanilla wow und wow so wie es jetzt absolut nicht miteinander vergleichen kann.

Nordend ist einfach sehr anspruchsvoll gestalltet für den rechner auch wenn das viele einfach nicht sehen oder sehen wollen (blabla von wegen sieht wie vor fünf jahren aus <------- NEIN, das tut es nicht!!!).

Hauptaugenmerk beim Rechner zusammenbau mit dem man vorrangig wow flüssig spielen möchte liegt bei folgendem:

- schnelle cpu (je höher der takt umso besser).....hierbei ist es egal obs nen quadcore oder dualcore ist.....da macht wow fps mäßig kein unterschied.......also nen fixer dualcore und alles ist palleti

- hoher fsb des mainboards (vernachlässigen leider viele bei ihrer überlegung)......ja, wow profitiert umgemein von einen hohen fsb....wechselt man nun von einem am2 board mit einem 1000er fsb auf ein am2+/am3 board mit höheren fsb so macht es sich direkt in fps bemerkbar (bei gleicher cpu).

- viel und schnellen ram (upgrade von zwei auf vier gigabyte ist deutlich spürbar).......alles über 4 gigabyte spürt man dann nicht mehr so sehr...4 gigabyte sind also ein gutes maß um auch in raids konstante fps zu haben

- eine sehr fixe festplatte (auch das ist sehr spürbar)

diese vier punkte sollte man vorrangig im auge behalten, wenn man wow, in der jetztigen form, mit annähern konstanten und hohen fps zocken möchte.

und was man auch nie vergessen darf: in dalaran sind die fps total wurscht  an den fps dort kann man rein gar nix erkennen bzw darüber dann aussagen über sein system machen!


----------



## kress (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Starke FPS Einbrüche bei WoW ... bitte um Rat*

Achja, mein System hatte vor dem Patch auch ein Zeit, beidem es nur zw 18-25 fps hatte, egal wo. Nach dem Patch aber hatte ich wieder volle 60fps, egal wo. Vielleicht mal ne Mail an Blizzard mit dem Prob schreiben, vllt finden die den Fehler und patchen das raus.


----------



## Lartens (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Starke FPS Einbrüche bei WoW ... bitte um Rat*



Lyran schrieb:


> Warum hatte ich dann nie mehr als 70% Ram Last (bei 2GB)?! Habs mir immer mit dem G15 Tool anzeigen lassen..



Evtl hast Du XP?

Vista hat für Wrath of the lichking Minimalanforderungen von 2 GB und unter 64 sogar mehr.

Vista = Win7 =gleiche Anforderungen + X für 64-Bit.
Wenn ich das richtig geelsen ahbe dann ist der 64-Bit nvidia Treiber langsamer als der 32-bit. Aber das müßte ich nochmal nachlesen!


----------



## Lyran (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Starke FPS Einbrüche bei WoW ... bitte um Rat*

Hatte da noch XP Prof x86, das ist richtig. Patchstand war wohl 3.x also als WotLK grade raus war. Bis auf Schatten hatte ich alles auf Ultra, die ziehen extrem an der GPU Leistung und fallen sowieso nicht auf.

XP Prof x86
Core2Duo E8400
2GB DDR2 800 Kingston
HD4850 512MB

So sah das System aus, wiegesagt nie Probleme gehabt. Sogar GTA4 war mit 2GB spielbar, wenn auch nicht besonders gut. Habe dann später auf 4GB aufgerüstet.


----------



## norse (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Starke FPS Einbrüche bei WoW ... bitte um Rat*

So ich hab gerade rummgespielt, sobald ich die Schatten ausstelle,gehen die FPS hoch auf 70 und höher (vsynk aus  )

seltsam das die schatten sooooooo viel leistung brauhcen, für mich sieht das nach nem fehler aus.


----------



## Lyran (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Starke FPS Einbrüche bei WoW ... bitte um Rat*

Ist in vielen Spielen so, mit meinem alten System ging mit Schatten auf "Ultra" in Colin McRae Dirt gar nichts mehr, auf "Sehr hoch" hatte ich 40fps  Schatten sind meist sehr ressourcenfressend, merkt man eigentlich in allen aktuellen Spielen. Ehrlich gesagt seh ich optisch nichtmal nen Unterschied ob Ultra oder Sehr hoch


----------



## SchranzZzGesteuert (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Starke FPS Einbrüche bei WoW ... bitte um Rat*

Naja, das die schatten aus sind, hatte ich bei dem system eigentlich als standart vorrausgesetzt 

dachte der threadstarter hätte sich schon vorher informiert und verzweifelt halt nun an seiner hardware weil schon alle settings angepasst wurden zum testen.

naja, falls du settingsmäßig noch nen ticken rausholen möchtest: TweakWoW : WoWInterface Downloads : Miscellaneous

mit diesem addon kannste noch nen bissel mehr einstellen als mit den  standart blizzard einstellungen.

gibt zwar für jede grafikeinstellung zwar auch nen consolen befehl um sich ausserhalb der blizzards standarts bewegen zu können, aber warum viel schreiben wenn man es auch durch einen mausklick einstellen kann?


----------



## norse (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Starke FPS Einbrüche bei WoW ... bitte um Rat*

nur ich frage mich..wenn ich z.b. bei Dirt 2 alles auf max bei 1900x1080 stellen kann...warum spackt WoW dann mit schatte? halte ihc für unmöglcih bei meinem system..m


----------



## Lyran (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Starke FPS Einbrüche bei WoW ... bitte um Rat*

WoW ist ineffizient gecoded, muss man so sagen. Das Spiel hat ja nun auch ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel, wurde aber immer wieder durch Patches und Addons erweitert, auch in der Grafik. Wahrscheinlich verhält es sich so wie mein altes XP, nach gefühlten 1000 Updates läuft das alles nicht mehr so rund


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Starke FPS Einbrüche bei WoW ... bitte um Rat*



Lyran schrieb:


> Warum hatte ich dann nie mehr als 70% Ram Last (bei 2GB)?! Habs mir immer mit dem G15 Tool anzeigen lassen..



bei 70%ram last ist er auch schon fröhlich dabei auszulagern, mein windows 7 64 bit braucht im idle 1.6gb, und alle tools und unnötigen dienste sind aus. zumindest wenn ich 6gb ram einbaue, habe ich nur 4gb drinne werden nur 800mb benutzt, bei den selben settings, das heißt für mich das er da schon auslagert.
und 2 gb ist zwar für xp ok, aber für w7 ne spur zu wenig wenn du max performance haben willst.

mfg


----------



## Lartens (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Starke FPS Einbrüche bei WoW ... bitte um Rat*



Lyran schrieb:


> WoW ist ineffizient gecoded, muss man so sagen. Das Spiel hat ja nun auch ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel, wurde aber immer wieder durch Patches und Addons erweitert, auch in der Grafik. Wahrscheinlich verhält es sich so wie mein altes XP, nach gefühlten 1000 Updates läuft das alles nicht mehr so rund



auch ein Aspekt


----------



## Lyran (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Starke FPS Einbrüche bei WoW ... bitte um Rat*



xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> bei 70%ram last ist er auch schon fröhlich dabei auszulagern, mein windows 7 64 bit braucht im idle 1.6gb, und alle tools und unnötigen dienste sind aus.



Das liegt am anderen Ram Management von XP im Vergleich zu Win7 und hat nichts mit WoW zu tun.




xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> habe ich nur 4gb drinne werden nur  800mb benutzt, bei den selben settings, das heißt für mich das er da  schon auslagert.



Windows lädt bei mehr verfügbarem Ram auch mehr Daten rein, das müssen aber nicht aktuell gebrauchte Daten sein. Frei nach dem Motto "was an Ram da ist, wird auch genutzt".




xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> und 2 gb ist zwar für xp ok, aber für w7 ne spur zu wenig wenn du max  performance haben willst.



Das stimmt, allerdings ist es sogar mit 1GB Ram unter Win7 x64 durchaus spielbar (Patch 3.3.0). Habe konstante 30fps auf meinem 2. Rechner


----------



## Nasenbär (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Starke FPS Einbrüche bei WoW ... bitte um Rat*

So hab mir beim Händler um die Ecke 2 x 2 GB von Corsair besorgt und testweise eingebaut, die Steigerung war relativ gering. 
Eine gute Spielbarkeit ist was anderes, ich hampelte bei geringen Details (also fast alles ganz links) bei ca. 15 FPS herum.

Also um das zusammenzufassen, "theoretisch" müsste das System ausreichen, um das Spiel halbwegs flüssig mit niedriger Detailstufe auf 1280 * 1024 (ist die native Auflösung meines Bildschirms) darzustellen, was aber in der Praxis nicht der Fall ist.

Nachdem ich jetzt eigentlich folgende Komponenten als "Spaßbremse" ausgrenzen kann:
- Graka Sparkle Nvidia 9800 GT
- RAM
- CPU Athlon64 x2 5000+

Da bleiben dann noch folgende Komponenten, wo ich zugeben muss, dass ich jetzt keine Ahnung habe, wie ich die überprüfen kann, vielleicht kann mir da jemand helfen.
- Festplatte - hab mir die Ende 2008 / Anfang 2009 gekauft, bitte jetzt nicht fragen, welche das ist. Kann man die Festplatte im BIOS so "falsch" einstellen, dass die das gesamte System ausbremst und wie prüf ich das?
- Netzteil - Das ist ein sogenanntes "no name" Netzteil, ein Tronje ATX-550. Also mit maximal 550 Watt. Wie kann ich hier prüfen, ob das unter Vollast auch die Power bringt, die die Graka und der Prozessor benötigen, um ihrerseits unter Vollast zu laufen? Auf der Graka steht "benötigt Netzteil mit mind 400 Watt".
- Mainboard MSI K9 Neo V2.0 - Wie ihr insgesamt sicherlich schon gemerkt habt, bin ich nicht gerade der Bastlertyp, ich hab im BIOS recht wenig eingestellt und mich eigentlich nur an die Bereiche getraut, wo ich auch wusste was ich einstelle, aber auch hier die Frage, kann man hier etwas einstellen, was mir das komplette System wenn es unter Last läuft ausbremst? Ich hatte hier z.B. mal was über die Cool & Quit Option gelesen, die ist bei mir deaktiviert ... sowas mein ich, ob es da noch irgendwelche Stolpersteine im Bios gibt.


----------



## Lyran (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Starke FPS Einbrüche bei WoW ... bitte um Rat*

Hast du mal den Windows 7 / Vista Leistungsindex durchlaufen lassen? Der kann zumindest Hinweise geben.


----------



## Spikos (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Starke FPS Einbrüche bei WoW ... bitte um Rat*

Hast du schonmal den Haken aus "Projizierte Texturen" (oder so ähnlich) entfernt? Die Option zieht verdammt viel Leistung, selbst wenn du alle Regler links hast!


----------



## herethic (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Starke FPS Einbrüche bei WoW ... bitte um Rat*

Ich glaube eher das es nicht die FPS sind sondern der Ping...


----------



## DarkMo (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Starke FPS Einbrüche bei WoW ... bitte um Rat*

ich kenn das phänomen auch ^^

erstmal mein alter rechner:
- athlon irgendwas 2200 oder so mit 1,87ghz glaube
- gf4600ti mit 128mb
- 512mb ddr1 ram der zerwürfeltsten sorte 

joa, so in etwa un wow lief gescheit. klar auf ned vollen details un spaß, aber pff. das wurd erst mit wotlk schlimm, aber da habsch scho nimmer gezoggt ^^ mein prob war auch immer derbe frameeinbrüche (1fps un so ) bei bossfights. gut, im endeffekt nix tun und gear bekommen, au ned schlecht ><

aber mir fiel eines tages ein bug auf, der dieses problöem löste: irgendwann schoss sich immer das log ab und schon wars wieder flüssig bei 20-25fps (jaja, das is ne diashow für viele, aber hey, wenn mans nich anders kennt, kommt man auch damit klar ). sprich: bei dem ganzen aoe gedöhns wo 15mann jeweils an 20-30 gegnern zeitgleich schaden machen und das im log erfasst werden will neben all den gruppen heals und was weis ich - da war die cpu nich schnell genug mim pinseln ><

aber dein betagter 2kerner sollte da eigentlich keine mucken machen. ich mein, mein rechner war 8 jahre alt, also von 2001 rum. deiner is vllt 2 3 jahre? der sollte über wow lachen ^^


----------



## TheGhostdog (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Starke FPS Einbrüche bei WoW ... bitte um Rat*

Sys aufräumen,Defragmentieren


----------



## norse (21. März 2010)

*AW: Starke FPS Einbrüche bei WoW ... bitte um Rat*

Hab mich hier etwas eignelesen un auch diverses probiert aber es läuft einfach nicht, habe wow in Zangermarschen auf 9-15FPS
, ansonsten meist bei 80-90fps, aber in gewissn gebietn gehts oft runter auf unspielbare FPS, das macht absolut kein spaß mehr 

hardware hab ich e8200 @ 2x2,6ghz
gtx 275 mit 1792mb
430watt NT Seasonic
6GB Ram
22" - 1900 x 1080 und alles auf ultra


Windoof 7 HP 64bit und WoTLK

langsa gehts echt auf die nervn das ich in vielen gebieten einfahc nich spielen kann, es lagt einfach nur noch


----------



## Lyran (22. März 2010)

*AW: Starke FPS Einbrüche bei WoW ... bitte um Rat*

Denke mal, dass die 2x2,6GHz ein Problem sein könnten, schonmal auf 3,xGHz getaktet? ;D


----------



## Dingeling (22. März 2010)

*AW: Starke FPS Einbrüche bei WoW ... bitte um Rat*

Habe wie so viele andere auch das selbe Problem. Mit dem system spiele ich COD4 usw. auf max Einstellungen ohne Probleme.

CPU-Z Validator 3.1

Hier meine Daten. Weiß echt nicht mehr was ich noch machen soll.
Addons alle aus und trotzdem 20 fps. Infight in ICC 5 fps...


----------



## norse (23. März 2010)

*AW: Starke FPS Einbrüche bei WoW ... bitte um Rat*



Lyran schrieb:


> Denke mal, dass die 2x2,6GHz ein Problem sein könnten, schonmal auf 3,xGHz getaktet? ;D


 oha hätt ich nich gedacht das das kleine spiel so viel leistung brauch, mal guckn, werde ich heute bzw morgen mal austesten, mal sehn ob es was bringt, ich meld mcih dann danke!


----------



## MorPheuZ76 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Starke FPS Einbrüche bei WoW ... bitte um Rat*

"Das kleine Spiel" - witzig 

Aber es sollte langsam klar sein dass WOW in der höcshten Detailstufe einiges an Rechenpower voraussetzt. Hier auf PCGH wurde dies übrigens auch schon mehrmals disskutiert!

Wenn du eine schwächre GraKa hast stell die Effekte auf mittel (vor allem Schatten und projizierte Texturen). Wenn du eine schwache CPU und wenig RAM hast stell das Detaillevel der Umgebung herunter (Sichtweite und Polycount)bis es passt. Gerade in Schlachtzügen mit viel Spielern und NPC's (25+) kann das arg auf die FPS drücken. So da Blizz im AddOn (WotLK) einige aufwändige Effekte eingebaut hat sollte dies beachtet werden. Ein durchschnittlicher PC (oder gar Notebook) reicht hier schon lange nicht mehr.

Gruss


----------



## Lyran (23. März 2010)

*AW: Starke FPS Einbrüche bei WoW ... bitte um Rat*

@Dingeling: hier gilt genau das gleiche, ein Quad mit 2,5GHz reicht für WoW auf max nicht, ab 3GHz und einer 4850 sollte in 1680x1050 alles auf max spielbar sein. Einbrüche in Dalaran hat man trotzdem immer, auch mit Phenom 955@4Ghz und 5850, tolles Spiel halt


----------

